# Woofer Placement



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

So where would you guys put our woofer(s)? I have one up front, but it seems like one needs to be at the rear by the listeners. Looking for suggestions. I will put a second one I have In the rear if needed.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

If you have two, build them into your doors or kicks to allow a stereo image.

Edit: oh are you talking 'bout your living room rebuild? I still recommend a stereo placement. It'll help integrate into the system.


----------

